# True VB Fishing Story



## Jillaroo (Aug 21, 2013)

I went fishing one morning 
but after a short time I ran out of prawns.

Then I saw a redbelly black with a frog in his mouth.
Frogs are good barra bait. 





Knowing the snake couldn't bite me with the frog in his mouth 
I grabbed him right behind the head, 
took the frog, 
and put it in my bait bucket. 

Now the problem was how to release the snake 
without getting bitten.

So, I grabbed my stubbie of VB 
and poured a little liquid amber in its mouth. 
His eyes rolled back, 
he went limp.

I released him into the lake without incident 
and carried on fishing 
using the frog. 


A little later, I felt a nudge on my foot.

It was that bloody snake,

with two more frogs.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 22, 2013)

http://www.freesmileys.org/custom/image/grey%5E_%5Earial%5E_%5E0%5E_%5E0%5E_%5EHilarious, Jillaroo!%5E_%5E.gif 

I don't know what VB is but, hopefully there was enough to last until that snake was down.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 22, 2013)

_VB is a beer that is drunk in Australia  OZ _


----------



## Casper (Aug 22, 2013)




----------

